# Getting hired after EMT training in Sacramento



## Jotech79 (Aug 6, 2015)

So, I just moved to Sac in April. I was a combat medic 8 yrs army reserves but let my license lapse. I decided to go though the course again; being I haven't done this profession in quite some time. how employable will I be fresh out of training?


----------



## Angel (Aug 7, 2015)

very, you wont be doing 911 unless you get on with fire, but companies like protransport and falck pay emts well. youll do a lot of discharges home from the ER, floors of hospitals and trips back and forth to dialysis. not glorious, but its a paycheck. supposedly companies like alpha you do "scene calls" but even still pay is something like 9.50 no matter your experience so have fun with that. sac is just saturated with ambulance companies so throw a dart and pick one.


----------



## Jotech79 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Angel for the reply. I'm actually taking my training through fire and rescue, will that be helpful w/employment through them? Plus, I thought minimum wage was $10 hr out here?


----------



## Angel (Aug 7, 2015)

through who? fire? no it doesnt make a difference. i interned with fire and wasnt picked up for their single role, so itll sound nice to talk about in the interview but doesnt put you at an advantage for being hired. For the most part, companies out here just want you to have as open a schedule as possible. 
Im not sure the min wage since i no longer work in sac, but i do know, AMR and Protrans make the most per hour for an EMT but only AMR does 911 (in yolo and placer)
then theres medic ambulance who also does "scene calls" and i think pay is around $12/hour. Medic HAD a terrible reputation as youre not a true medic employee until youve been fire then hired again, but i have a couple friends who work there and say its better now. (since they couldnt get anyone to work for them). Norcal I was told also does alot of scene calls, again, not sure on their pay for EMT but i think its around the $15/hr range and my friend who works there (as a medic) loves it. Stay away from SVA (TRUST ME) and the little wheel chair only transport companies. 

Personally, for decent pay and lack of drama, I would pick falck over all of them. They have a medic rig so youll have the chance to do some ALS calls, though they arent busy (3 a day maybe, and A LOT of out of town (to the bay area) calls) and its a very laid back environment. 

At the end of the day, apply for them all, and give whoever calls you back a shot. Dont be afraid to call their HR if you havent heard anything in a few days because some of these places wont give your app a second look unless you do. 

let me know if you want more info. If i havent worked for a specific company i have friends who do and can try to get you the most up to date info. Its not as hard as you think to get hired, its moreso timing than anything. 

take care


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 7, 2015)

HHahaha! The Medic line. You're not a real employee until you've been fired and hired again!!!

Had me dying... 

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## EMT707 (Aug 8, 2015)

California Regional Fire and Rescue Training in the format I took it was a joke. $1500 and nothing was actually even through them. It was all through UC DAVIS FIRE at UCD. Who by the way we're GREAT! Every single instructor took pride and spent extra time helping. GO UCD AND UCDFD YOU GUYS ROCK.  However UCDFD SEPERATED from Cal Regional and went with ARC and now offer the same course for $350. Also CalRegional is having some issues from what I've seen, canceling fire academy's.


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2015)

Because all of CRFAS academies were on the same grounds as all the sacramento area fire departments (including west sac) they had to cancel because metro fire especially was doing too much hiring and need their own personnel for their own academies. As far as their medic program, since they didn't have any contracts with the 911 transporting agencies, it was close to impossible to find their students internships.

How that affects the EMT program idk, but that is the reason why their fire academies are cancelled indefinitely. 
I wouldn't go to their EMS school either but because of time and money some people don't have a choice. I 100% recommend ARC to medic and EMT students.


----------



## EMT707 (Aug 8, 2015)

I want to reiterate that, whichever program the UC Davis Fire Department is affiliated with (I believe it's ARC) is the way to go for anyone in Sac/Davis area. The instructors are all current Paramedic/Firefighters and know what is up and know how to get the course materials taught correctly. They will let you utilize their station for after skills training and whatever you need. Late into the night. 

I am a product of this program and took and passed the NREMT successfully on my first try and through unofficial job placement help through the instructors, now employed as an EMT.  I FULLY recommend checking out their 10 week program. Mon/Wed 1800-2200 and Saturdays 0800-1700.


----------



## Jotech79 (Aug 9, 2015)

EMT707 said:


> California Regional Fire and Rescue Training in the format I took it was a joke. $1500 and nothing was actually even through them. It was all through UC DAVIS FIRE at UCD. Who by the way we're GREAT! Every single instructor took pride and spent extra time helping. GO UCD AND UCDFD YOU GUYS ROCK.  However UCDFD SEPERATED from Cal Regional and went with ARC and now offer the same course for $350. Also CalRegional is having some issues from what I've seen, canceling fire academy's.


----------



## Jotech79 (Aug 9, 2015)

So I guess my concern is this, I just made a payment that is non refundable  to fire and rescue to start courses in Oct. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit but I do have yrs of experience from other states which I think will make me more employable, I don't want to waste anymore of my money on bad training at a place I'm gonna be embarrassed to say I got licensed through.


----------



## EMT707 (Aug 10, 2015)

If your classes are conducted at their facility in Sacramento on Tech Center drive I don't know anything about it. I believe it's a new format after having SEPERATED from UCDFD. I pretty much paid them and everything else was done thru Davis. My experience exclusively with Davis is what made it worth it. That being said i don't want to knock them not having first hand knowledge.


----------



## Angel (Aug 10, 2015)

Jotech79 said:


> So I guess my concern is this, I just made a payment that is non refundable  to fire and rescue to start courses in Oct. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit but I do have yrs of experience from other states which I think will make me more employable, I don't want to waste anymore of my money on bad training at a place I'm gonna be embarrassed to say I got licensed through.



As long as they are accredited I wouldn't worry about the reputation bit. TBH, it doesn't really matter where you went to school because all EMT patches are equal.

Seriously, at some of these companies all they want is a patch and a pulse and you got the job, not necessarily because they are bad but because employee turn over rates are high and the sac area is BUSY with discharges especially. CRFA you SHOULD be fine because 1 12 hour ambo ride is easier to swing than a 480hr internship. 
I would talk to your program director before paying any more $$ though if you are really concerned.


----------



## IamAndrewSiler (Aug 19, 2015)

The CRFA EMT program is a reputable one and I wouldn't be embarrassed about attending there. I actually attended their VERY first paramedic class and their fire academy. This discontinued the medic program and the fire academy but the EMT program is solid. I know many people who have had wonderful experiences from there. I would continue with CRFA then sac state for the medic program. It's put on by Sac many city firefighters and everyone I know who attended it came out very prepared. (Provided the invested in their own education also). 

When it comes to pay I work at AMR as an EMT. I have been here for about 1.5-2 years now. I started at about 17.50 and now I make 18.50. The EMTs max out at 23.50 an hour after 10 step raisers over 10 years time. The medic pay starts at 23.50 and maxes at roughy 29.00. I would strongly advise you apply at AMR. My experience has been awesome and It was my first EMT job. They don't exclude you if you have had experience because they do a good amount of training.


----------



## IamAndrewSiler (Aug 19, 2015)

Also AMR does 911, ALS transfers, and Critical Care Transfer. 

We are sac valley AMR division and cover Yolo county (911), sac county (transfers only), and placer county (911). We pay the most, are the largest, and everyone is super friendly. I feel like more hugs get exchanged during shift changes than I ever expected. Lol anyway let me know if you plan on applying and want interview questions or a test study guide. I have everything needed to be prepared. Also I am good friends with lots of the staff at CRFA and they are quite flexible if you just ask. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## SarahSC (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for your input J I keep hearing good things about AMR and would be grateful for your tips on applying!! From the AMR website sac valley is not hiring right now? I'm a noob EMT, have been doing lots of volunteering and will apply to as many companies as possible. That said, I have a pretty good idea of who (I think) I'd like to work for.


----------



## Jane Sweets (Nov 16, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and avoid NorCal Ambulance. I have worked for this company for sixth months now. It has been a terrible experience. I just put in my two weeks' notice. Number one, the patient care with this company is god-awful. They hire some of the rudest individuals I've ever met. Many of my coworkers brag about how they haven't taken a set of vital signs on a single patient in months. THEY BRAG ABOUT THAT! They can't perform the basic lifesaving functions of an EMT. Once hired, there is no further skills training or review. No one cares about the patients and everyone is ok with doing a half-rate job. As someone that has wanted to work in EMS all my life, it's enough to make you sick. I would never let them touch someone I loved. I have seen partners of mine neglect and mock patients on multiple occasions. Secondly, they jerk you around as an employee. I can't count the amount of times they would sneak me out to the schedule for a shift the day before the shift with no notice. It's more common that my paycheck is messed up in some form or another than it shows up correct and on time. They either leave out shifts, don't send me a pay check at all, or it's late. What's worse is the fact that I when I've called them to correct the problem, they blatantly lie to cover up their mistakes after bouncing me around on the phone and hanging up on me several times. Thirdly, they ask us to perform ILLEGAL acts that are out of our scope of practice. I have been instructed on multiple occasions that, in the case of a patient passing away while in our care with a DNR, we are to continue driving to destination, remove the patient from our gurney and put them in a bed at destination, and then notify someone that our patient has died. This way it is not "our problem". The corners this company will cut to make money are scary. This company should not be allowed to function as an EMS entity. I'd be amazed if they haven't been responsible for at least one patient's death.


----------



## EMT707 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sounds like you may want to report some of that stuff if necessary.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2015)

Heh... I used to live in Sacramento. Tried to get on with Metro Fire as a single role EMT as well. Needless to say I didn't make the interview cut because I didn't score high enough on the written exam. 

If you're up for relocating again, there are several companies in the Central Valley (including the company that I currently work for) that have single role EMT and paramedic positions where they are the highest medical training on scene, as they respond with BLS fire departments.


----------



## SacEMTFire (Feb 23, 2022)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Heh... I used to live in Sacramento. Tried to get on with Metro Fire as a single role EMT as well. Needless to say I didn't make the interview cut because I didn't score high enough on the written exam.
> 
> If you're up for relocating again, there are several companies in the Central Valley (including the company that I currently work for) that have single role EMT and paramedic positions where they are the highest medical training on scene, as they respond with BLS fire departments.


Any chance you have any feedback on what the written exam is like? Have to take the written exam with sac metro for a fire inspector position.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 23, 2022)

7 year old thread…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2022)

Closed.


----------

